# Riser Card?



## WLAN-Kabel (28. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute, ich habe mir im Ebay ne PCI-Soundkarte  gekauft( Elite Pro für 50€).
Der PCI Slot is zwar nutzbar, aber recht nah an der Graka.Der PCIe-Slot ist schon viel weiter weg. Jetzt hab ich über Google das hier gefunden DELOCK 89151 - Riser PCIe x16 2x PCI + 1x PCIe x16- links ger. bei reichelt elektronik
Hat jemand so ein Teil schon ausprobiert? Einfachere Adapter gehen nur mit LowProfile Karten.


----------



## Hatuja (29. Mai 2012)

Ist dann nur die Frage, wie du die Soundkarte befestigen / Nach außen legen willst. Du musst ja doch irgendwie an die Anschlüsse dran kommen.
Das Teil "dreht" den Anschluss ja um 90 Grad, sprich, die Soundkarte würde parallel zum Mainboard liegend, nach unten zeigen.


----------



## WLAN-Kabel (29. Mai 2012)

Ich würde einfach eine Slotblende rausnehmen und da den Klinkenstecker zu den Lautsprechern und das Kabel zur externen Audiokonsole ins Gehäuse bringen. Dann muss ich ja nie wieder an die Karte ran


----------



## Hatuja (29. Mai 2012)

Dann musst du aber wirklich vorsichtig sein, dass die Karte dann nicht rausrutscht.

Ich bin eben bei der Schnellsuche noch auf sowas gestoßen:
Messzubehör, PC Bus Adapter, Kabel, Klemmen, EMV Absorber, Filter...

Das wäre ideal, wenn du unterm Mainboard noch platz hättest. Dann könntest du die Karte doch noch festschrauben.
Wo es so ein Teil zu kaufen gibt, weiß ich aber nicht, da müsstest du ggf nochmals schauen.
Ggf. könnte man auch eine Riser Card mit einem Riser Flex Kable kombinieren... Ist dann aber immer eine Frage des Preises (PCIe Soundkarte im Endeffekt günstiger?).

Die größere Frage wäre aber, ob nach dem konvertieren der Signale noch alles Funktioniert. Selbst wenn die Karte erkannt wird, ist es nicht ausgeschlossen, dass Ton-Technisch nur noch Müll ausgegeben wird. Bei normalen Riser Karten ist das Kein Problem, aber wenn da noch ein aktiver Konverter zwischen sitzt...


----------



## WLAN-Kabel (4. Juni 2012)

hat sich erledigt.....Soka passte einwandfrei ohne Adapter


----------

